# تشغيل برنامج على ماكنة تفريز و وخراطة وهمية



## abdalhkeem (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اقدم هذه المشاركة وارجو ان تعجبكم و اطلب برنامج SURFCAM كامل مع الشكر

لتحميل برنامج التفريز
http://www.3mints.info/upload/download.php?filename=21379f1597.rar
لتحميل برنامج الخراطة
http://www.3mints.info/upload/download.php?filename=985da04a28.rar


----------



## mss3d (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي الكريم 

يوجد لدي برنامج السيرف كام لكن لايمكنني تحميله على النت 

انا في الكويت ان كان لديك طريقة لاستلام نسخة انا مستعد


----------



## abdalhkeem (11 فبراير 2009)

شكراً اخي الكريم 
هذه الطريقة لارسال القرص
1- أخذ صورة للقرص بواسطة برنامج النيرو
2- اضغط الصورة القرص بواسطة برنامج الوانرار(winrar) وقسم الى اجزاء مثل كل جزء 20 ميكة
طريقة الضغط والتقسيم هي اضغط على صورة القرص أكلك يمين ثم اختر (add to archive)
وفي مربع الحوار (Split to volumes, bytes) اكتب الرقم (20000000) تم اضغط (ok)
سوف يقسم ملف صورة القرص الى اجزاء كل جزء يحمل نفس اسم الملف اضافة الى
(part01 و part02 و part03 ... الخ) 
3- أرفع ملف part01 عل الموقع http://www.3mints.info/upload/index.php 
بعد رفعه للموقع يعطيك الموقع عنوان تحميل هذا الملف. أرسله لي هذا العنوان ثم
أرفع ملف part02 عل الموقع http://www.3mints.info/upload/index.php 
بعد رفعه للموقع يعطيك الموقع عنوان تحميل هذا الملف. أرسل الي هذا العنوان ثم
أرفع ملف part03 عل الموقع http://www.3mints.info/upload/index.php 
بعد رفعه للموقع يعطيك الموقع عنوان تحميل هذا الملف. أرسل الي هذا العنوان ثم
الرابع و الخامس .... الخ

مع الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك ياخي العزيز


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

*عند **السقاري** حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل **هيثم السقاري 0106045193**- و زور الموقع **www.sakkary.com*​


----------

